# Subscriptions?



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

I've been in and out of the forum for the past year, and pursuing better espresso the entire time.

As the one year mark is approaching, I'm extracting espresso far superior to that of any high street chain (he says) and I'm now taking the financial plunge into rounding off the experience with a IberItal MC2.

The question is...Is it worth looking into coffee bean subscriptions or are these a way of roasterys shifting slow moving beans (maybe I'm a great big sceptic)

Has anyone had experience with sub's in the past.

My gf does work a few seconds walk from the Nude Espresso coffee shop/roastery in London, would this be a better option and PAYG?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most roasters are quite generous with their subscriptions and the value of the beans sent usually exceeds the amount paid by a decent margin

Subscribers usually enjoy previews of upcoming blends and none that I am aware of use this as a vehicle to dump stock

Nude (usually) has a fab offer of a free coffee with each bag of beans sold too - something the online roasters are not able to offer

Most roasters have 3, 6 and 12 month subscriptions so I would advocate trying each of them over a year to see whats on offer


----------

